# Separating For Health Reasons, & To Save Marriage



## WTBJ (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm going to break this down.

Met guy, dated a year, married guy, honey moon found out he was abusive, came back from honey moon and discovered I was pregnant.

His contract ran out 1 week after baby born, refused to look for a job for 9 months, 1 month after baby was born I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia with no cure and for the rest of my life... disabled with chronic pain and chronic fatigue... plus 10 other debilitating symptoms that form the syndrome. 

Forced him to get a job in Miami where his family is and where he can get licensed. Has been unemployed/not earning income for 1.5 years out of 2 years, yet physical abuse has been significantly reduced with "life coaching" and anti-depressants. He is now somewhat working and about to start a real income earning opportunity. 

I discovered there is a REAL treatment, in the most unconventional methods for Fibromyalgia, yet it is only available in 17 states because of the stigma. However, this breakthrough of not getting high off of the treatment and relieving 95% of my Fibromyalgia, will eventually get me back to work and allow me to finish my MBA.

I am moving out of state if this treatment works, will stay 1 or 2 weeks to see if it works. He is less violent, and actually starting to become the guy I knew he was before his past employer ruined his life.

I really think this treatment will work, and if it does I will stay out there permanently, until it is available where I live. I will fly out alternating weekends to see him and my daughter. He is not abusive to her. If things continue to improve I want to stay married living separate. 

If things go back to being detrimental, I will finally be capable of taking care of my daughter, yet he will take her away from me if we divorce because of my past (8.5 years ago arrest yet not convicted of a severe felony, alcoholism in remission 7.5 years now, and bad health). I am not the person I was at 20 years old, am sober, and a wonderful mother and capable of having a part-time career, but the courts will side with him. 

I think the part time in one state and part time in another state will be very beneficial for everyone. No divorce, no custody battle, and if he were to die/be deported/disabled I could support my daughter. 

Has anyone else separated to save their marriage visiting on the weekends? I know a lot of people have to live separate or relocate to another area for a specialist to save someone's life, or for an excellent job opportunity. 

If you have any experience in this, please let me know what you were going through. This has been on going for 3 years now.

Thank you


----------

